# EUA disputam Pólo Norte com Rússia e Canadá



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2007 às 15:56)

Depois de Rússia e Canadá defenderem sucessivamente seus direitos de propriedade sobre a plataforma continental do Pólo ártico, o quebra-gelos "Healy", da Guarda Costeira dos EUA, zarpará na manhã do próximo sábado (17) em direção ao Pólo, para o trabalho de traçar mapas da superfície marinha, em busca de fundamentos para que o governo americano reclame a soberania sobre o Pólo boreal. O "Healy", que tem 420 pés de comprimento (cerca de 130 metros), pode romper camadas de gelo de até 2,5 metros de espessura. É a nave mais "jovem" da frota americana e seu tempo estimado de serviço é de sete anos.
A mídia americana informou que a tarefa principal da viagem atual do "Healy" consiste em traçar mapas do fundo marinho ao norte de Chukchi Cap, para determinar o alcance da extensão da plataforma continental na parte setentrional do Alaska. O governo dos EUA disse que o envio do navio "não tem o objetivo de reclamar soberania, mas preparar-se para o registro de informação de fronteiras na Comissão das Nações Unidas dos limites da Plataforma Continental".
De acordo com cientistas americanos, esta é a terceira vez que os EUA realizam atividades cartográficas na zona polar do norte. A primeira e a segunda vez foram levadas a cabo nos anos de 2003 e 2004. "A viagem atual do quebra-gelos não é uma resposta à colocação da bandeira russa por um submarino daquele país no fundo do Oceano Ártico" no início de agosto, "nem tem nada a ver com o recente anúncio canadense sobre a construção de um porto no Pólo boreal", alegam as autoridades americanas. Larry Maier, da Universidade de New Hampshire, disse que "essa viagem, preparada há três anos, faz parte de um plano governamental de longo prazo. As atividades cartográficas não serão realizadas em um lugar determinado, mas sim em grande escala, em uma zona marítima inteira".
Em razão da maior parte da zona a ser cartografada estar sob neve e gelo, os cientistas aplicarão o método de sonda acústica. Andy Armstrong, cientista da National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration dos EUA (NOAA), observou que "a viagem atual traçará mapas de lugares específicos de algumas zonas determinadas reconhecidos pela convenção sobre os mares, incluídas as intersecções de cordilheiras e vale no fundo do mar, o que jogará um certo papel na definição da extensão da plataforma continental dos EUA". 
De acordo com a Convenção das Nações Unidas vigente sobre o Direito ao Mar, os países litorais possuem 200 milhas marítimas de plataforma continental e têm direito a explorar os recursos no fundo do oceano da plataforma continental. No caso de que esta tenha concordância com algumas normativas geológias, então seu alcance poderá ser ampliado. Como atualmente não existe nenhuma evidência de que a plataforma continental de nenhum país seja tão extensa que chegue ao Pólo norte, o ponto deste pólo e suas cercanias não pertencem a nenhum país e são considerados território internacional. Se algum país costeiro do Oceano Ártico tratar de reivindicar direito de propriedade sobre os recursos em uma parte do fundo dos mares do Pólo Norte, deve comprovar às Nações Unidas que sua plataforma continental se estende até esta área.
Os EUA, todavia, não são membros da Convenção das Nações Unidas sobre o Direito ao Mar. À medida que a disputa pelo Pólo norte se torna cada vez mais exasperada entre diversos países, a administração Bush deseja incorporar-se o quanto antes à Convenção, a fim de estabelecer a soberania do país sobre o pólo boreal e reter as costas e os recursos marinhos do país.

Portal Vermelho


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2007 às 14:45)

*Exercício militar termina tentativa de estabelecer soberania no Árctico*

Militares canadianos e esquimós terminaram sexta-feira o maior exercício militar de sempre no Árctico, uma iniciativa para estabelecer soberania na região no meio de uma controvérsia sobre quem é dono do Norte do Círculo Ártico. Cerca de 600 soldados canadianos, em conjunto com membros da Guarda Costeira canadiana, Polícia Montada e o corpo de rangers esquimó participaram na Operação Nanook junto da Ilha de Baffin e do Estreito de Hudson, que consistiu na simulação de uma operação anti-droga e um derrame de petróleo.
A operação decorreu num momento em que vários países correm para reclamar soberania na região, uma controvérsia que teve um ponto alto no início do mês, quando a Rússia enviou dois pequenos submarinos para colocar uma bandeira russa no leito marítimo no Pólo Norte. Os Estados Unidos, Dinamarca e a Noruega também reclamam a vasta região Árctica, onde um estudo norte-americano aponta a existência de 25 por cento do petróleo e gás por descobrir.
O primeiro-ministro do Canadá, Stephen Harper, anunciou na semana passada que o Canadá vai construir um novo centro de treino militar e um porto de águas profundas em águas árcticas.

© 2007 LUSA - Agência de Notícias de Portugal, S.A.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2007 às 23:29)

*Cimeira: A soberania do Árctico pomo da discórdia entre a Casa Branca e Otava*

A soberania do Árctico foi o pomo da discórdia entre a Casa Branca e Otava, assumida pelo presidente dos Estados Unidos da América e o chefe de governo canadiano, no final da "Cimeira dos Três Amigos" em Montebello, Canadá. Esta cimeira, no quadro da Parceria para a Segurança e a Prosperidade da América do Norte, levou a Montebello segunda-feira e hoje os presidentes dos EUA e do México, que se juntaram ao primeiro-ministro canadiano.
Fernando Calderón acabou por antecipar o regresso ao seu país, devido à aproximação do furação Dean no México. Apesar de ser conhecida como "Cimeira dos Três Amigos", ficaram patentes as divergências entre a Casa Branca e Otava sobre a soberania do Ártico.
Em conferência de imprensa conjunta no final da cimeira tripartida, o líder da Casa Branca afirmou discordar da posição do Canadá quanto à soberania das águas do Ártico. "Há divergências sobre a Passagem do Noroeste", referiu Bush, acrescentando que para os EUA é uma área de navegação internacional.
"Os EUA não questionam a soberania canadiana sobre as ilhas do Ártico e apoiam o investimento para promover a sua soberania", clarificou Bush. Ao seu lado, o primeiro-ministro canadiano, Stepehen Harper, reafirmou as intenções de reforçar a soberania do país no Árctico, manifestando confiança que Washington e Otava resolverão os seus diferentes pontos de vista sobre a Passagem do Noroeste, situada no Árctico, disputada igualmente pela Rússia, Dinamarca e os próprios EUA.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2007 às 18:19)

*Árctico é continuação do território russo*

Cientistas russos anunciaram hoje ter encontrado a confirmação científica de que a cordilheira submarina Lomonossov, no Pólo Norte, pertence à Rússia. "A cordilheira montanhosa submarina no Pólo Norte é a continuação da plataforma continental siberiana e não está isolada de forma alguma da planície russa", declarou Victor Posselov, vice-director do Instituto de Investigação Científica de Oceanologia da Rússia, citado pela agência Itar-Tass. Porém, o cientista russo precisou que os trabalhos de laboratório para identificar as estruturas geológicas só estarão terminados "dentro de um ano".
Este anúncio foi feito por Victor Posselov quando apresentava os primeiros resultados dos estudos de fragmentos de solo, retirados a 02 de Agosto do fundo do Oceano Glaciar Árctico durante a expedição russa "Arktika-2007". Provar que a cordilheira submarina Lomonossov constitui a continuação da plataforma continental siberiana foi o principal objectivo da expedição "Arktika-2007".
Este é o principal argumento da Rússia na corrida pelo controlo de um território com mais de um milhão de quilómetros quadrados e onde se encontram 25% das reservas mundiais de hidrocarbonetos, bem como outros minérios, segundo cálculos dos cientistas. 
Actualmente, cientistas dinamarqueses recolhem amostras de solo das profundezas do Oceano Glaciar Árctico a fim de provar que a cordilheira Lomonossov é a continuação da Gronelândia. Na corrida às riquezas do Árctico participam, além da Dinamarca e da Rússia, os Estados Unidos, Canadá e Noruega.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2007 às 23:08)

*Pólo Norte: Alemanha exige respeito pelo direito internacional à região*

O chefe da diplomacia alemã, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, chamou hoje à atenção para a necessidade de respeitar o direito internacional ao Pólo Norte, bem como o frágil equilíbrio ecológico desta região afectada pelo aquecimento global. Durante uma visita à Estação de Investigação Ny Alesund no arquipélago norueguês Spitzberg, no Círculo Polar, Steinmeier recordou que "existem acordos internacionais" sobre o Pólo Norte que devem ser respeitados por todos os Estados que têm interesses na região.
"Esta região possui muitas riquezas no seu solo mas tem ainda mais riquezas naturais que convém preservar", acrescentou na presença do seu homólogo norueguês, Jonas Gahr-Störe. Numa alusão à Rússia, que recentemente reivindicou os seus direitos sobre a área e ali colocou uma bandeira, os responsáveis políticos assinalaram que conflitos internacionais sobre a distribuição das matérias-primas e dos recursos do Pólo Norte podem constituir uma ameaça para a região.

HSF © 2007


----------



## Minho (28 Ago 2007 às 23:14)

Isto ainda vai acabar mal...
Dentro em breve vai ser a vez da Antárctida... enfim....


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2008 às 00:17)

*Pólo Norte: Acordo de cooperação na Cimeira do Árctico*

Os cinco países ribeirinhos do Árctico, reunidos hoje na Gronelândia, afirmaram a vontade de cooperar para proteger o ambiente marinho desta zona, no final de uma reunião ministerial para discutir os diferendos sobre as suas pretensões territoriais. Numa declaração final, os ministros e representantes do Canadá, Dinamarca, Estados Unidos, Noruega e Rússia "comprometeram-se a tomar medidas em conformidade com as leis internacionais e nacionais para assegurar a protecção e a preservação do frágil ambiente marinho do Oceano Árctico".
Durante esta primeira reunião ao nível ministerial dos países que têm uma frente marítima para o Árctico, em Ilulissat (ocidente da Gronelândia), os participantes prometeram "reforçar a sua cooperação baseada numa confiança mútua e na transparência", segundo a declaração final. O encontro destinava-se a apaziguar os diferendos dos últimos anos entre os vizinhos árcticos numa região onde o aquecimento global descongela o acesso a importantes riquezas naturais e abre rotas marítimas.
Esta foi a primeira reunião ao nível ministerial entre a Rússia, Noruega, Dinamarca, Estados Unidos e Canadá, cujas relações têm sido marcadas nos últimos anos por tensões relativas à soberania sobre uma região em cujas águas se calcula estar um quarto das reservas mundiais de hidrocarbonetos. A Rússia, a Noruega e a Dinamarca estavam representadas na Cimeira do Árctico pelos seus ministros dos Negócios Estrangeiros - respectivamente Serguei Lavrov, Jonas Gahr Stoere e Per Stig Moeller - o Canadá enviou o seu ministro dos Recursos Naturais, Gary Lunn, e os Estados Unidos o "número dois" do Departamento de Estado, John Negroponte. Acordaram "trabalhar juntos, designadamente através da Organização Marítima Internacional, para reforçar as medidas existentes e desenvolver novas medidas a fim de melhorar a segurança da navegação marítima e prevenir e reduzir os riscos de poluição no Árctico". Esta cooperação "já estreita" inclui "a recolha dos dados científicos sobre a plataforma continental, a protecção do ambiente marinho e outras investigações científicas", precisa a declaração.
A corrida às riquezas potenciais do Árctico acelerou-se em consequência das alterações climáticas, que, se prosseguirem, criarão boas condições para os transportes marítimos e a exploração de recursos ainda inexplorados no subsolo marinho. O Canadá e a Dinamarca (representando a Gronelândia, o seu território ultramarino) estão envolvidos numa disputa pela soberania de uma ilha rochosa Hans Oe, enquanto canadianos e norte-americanos divergem sobre a propriedade da Passagem do Noroeste, entre o Atlântico e o Pacífico" que poderá ser navegável todo o ano cerca de 2050 sob o efeito do degelo da calote polar.
Em 2001, a Rússia entregou na ONU um pedido de extensão do seu território marítimo, para além das 200 milhas náuticas. A Noruega fez o mesmo pedido para o Arquipélago de Svalbard.
Pouco antes do início da conferência que foi fechada á imprensa, o ministro dinamarquês sublinhara: "É preciso enviar uma mensagem política de unidade aos nossos povos e ao resto do mundo, mostrando que os cinco países abordarão as oportunidades e as mudanças de forma responsável" . "Um dos grandes desafios no Árctico é a prospecção e a extracção de energias fósseis e de reservas minerais que podem causar problemas de ambiente", declarara. Uma comissão da ONU deverá resolver as disputas territoriais no Árctico em 2020.
Durante uma visita a Portugal no final de Agosto de 2007, semanas depois de uma expedição russa ter colocado uma bandeira da Rússia a 4.261 metros de profundidade para, simbolicamente, reivindicar direitos territoriais, o chefe da diplomacia norueguesa afirmou que "não há uma corrida" ao Árctico e que "é responsabilidade dos cinco países costeiros cumprir os procedimentos e agir de forma responsável". Jonas Gahr Stoere criticou então a excessiva atenção dada ao incidente da bandeira, explicando que desde 2001 que, ao abrigo da Convenção do Mar do Norte, a Rússia apresentou as suas reivindicações documentais sobre a extensão da sua plataforma continental, assim como a Noruega, mas que nenhum dos outros países costeiros do Ártico - Dinamarca, Estados Unidos e Canadá - o fez.
Ao abrigo da Convenção da ONU do Direito do Mar, de 1982, os países do Árctico têm 10 anos após a ratificação para apresentar e fundamentar as suas pretensões territoriais sobre o fundo do Pólo Norte. Todos os países com pretensões territoriais ratificaram a Convenção, à excepção dos Estados Unidos.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2008 às 12:25)

*Árctico esconde 100 mil milhões de barris de petróleo*

A região árctica do globo esconde no seu subsolo 100 mil milhões de barris de petróleo por explorar, declarou esta segunda-feira, em Madrid, um geólogo norte-americano que trabalha para o governo. 
"O Árctico está praticamente inexplorado", declarou Donald Gautier por ocasião do Congresso Mundial do Petróleo em Madrid. Há 100 mil milhões de barris por descobrir no Árctico", acrescentou. Donald Gautier declarou que em todo o mundo "pode apostar-se numa probabilidade de 50% de hipóteses de que haja mais de 500 mil milhões de barris de petróleo convencionais em jazidas que ainda não foram descobertas".
As disputas de soberania que envolvem o Árctico representam os principais entraves ao desenvolvimento destes recursos, segundo Gautier, para quem as tecnologias não constituem um obstáculo. "O verdadeiro debate, é o acesso à plataforma continental ", estima. Cinco países com costas no oceano Árctico (Canadá, Dinamarca, Noruega, Rússia e Estados Unidos) disputam a soberania destas águas. 
Em Junho, o Governo canadiano cedeu os direitos de exploração de três blocos 'offshore' aos grupos petrolíferos BP, ConocoPhillips e MGM Energy .

Jornal de Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2008 às 01:50)

*Árctico: Canadá reforça patrulhas aéreas, preocupado com reivindicações russas*

O primeiro-ministro canadiano, Stephen Harper, declarou-se hoje "preocupado" com a atitude da Rússia no Árctico, nomeadamente as suas patrulhas aéreas, afirmando que isso o levou a tomar medidas para reforçar a sua soberania no Norte. Harper era questionado durante uma sessão de campanha para as eleições legislativas de 14 de Outubro sobre uma recente declaração do presidente russo, Dmitri Medvedev, anunciando que Moscovo ia fixar os limites do seu espaço marítimo no Árctico, região que se presume ser rica em hidrocarbonetos.
"Estamos preocupados não apenas com as reivindicações russas(...) mas também com as incursões que testam o nosso espaço aéreo e outras indicações, assim como as acções da Rússia noutras partes do mundo que podem indiciar um desejo de trabalhar fora do quadro internacional", disse, numa alusão à situação na Geórgia. "Essa é a razão que nos leva a tomar uma série de medidas, incluindo medidas militares, para reforçar a nossa soberania no Norte", acrescentou.
A Rússia retomou nos últimos tempos as suas patrulhas com bombardeiros estratégicos com um longo raio de acção no Grande Norte. Quarta-feira, o presidente russo, Dimitri Medvedev, anunciou que Moscovo vai fixar os limites do seu espaço marítimo no Árctico e pediu que fosse preparada uma lei para "traçar a fronteira exterior da plataforma continental" russa.
O primeiro-ministro canadiano sublinhou que as reivindicações sobre a plataforma continental do Oceano Árctico devem ser feitas no âmbito de um "processo internacional", na ocorrência a Convenção da ONU sobre o Direito do Mar. "Vamos prosseguir as investigações (científicas) necessárias para apoiar as nossas reivindicações e continuar a trabalhar no quadro deste processo internacional", prosseguiu, acrescentando: "Esperamos que a Rússia faça o mesmo".
Na quinta-feira, também a Noruega sublinhou que as reivindicações no Árctico deviam decorrer no quadro estrito do Direito do Mar. "Seria pouco sensato utilizar outros meios que não o que o Direito do Mar nos dá", disse a chefe da diplomacia norueguesa, Jonas Gahr Stoere.
Cobiçados pelos cinco países que confrontam o Árctico (Estados Unidos, Rússia, Canadá, Noruega e Dinamarca), os seus fundos marinhos podem esconder 13 por cento das reservas de petróleo e 30 por cento das reservas de gás natural por descobrir do planeta, segundo os serviços geológicos dos Estados Unidos. 
No poder desde o início de 2006, o governo conservador de Stephen Harper fez da defesa da soberania do Árctico e do reforço da sua presença, nomeadamente militar, nesta região, um dos seus cavalos de batalha. Manobras militares decorreram o mês passado no Grande Norte Canadiano.

JN


----------



## iceworld (20 Set 2008 às 14:56)

Não auguro nada de bom sobre este problema que tem vindo a intensificar-se com o passar dos tempos. Contudo 3 dos 5 países em questão por norma tomam as suas decisões políticas de uma forma equilibrada.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2011 às 22:16)

*Dinamarca reivindica exploração do Árctico*




Dinamarca, Groenlândia e Ilhas Faroe vão preparar, até final de 2014, um pedido à Comissão da ONU para a Delimitação da Plataforma Continental para que reconheça direitos exclusivos de exploração de recursos no Árctico, anunciou hoje o governo dinamarquês. "Todas as três partes do Reino: Dinamarca, Groenlândia e Ilhas Faroe estão de acordo em que a exploração do Árctico deve ser a tarefa prioritária e estratégica até 2020. É necessária a cooperação dos Estados do Árctico, bem como de todos os que querem contribuir para o seu desenvolvimento", considerou a ministra dinamarquesa dos Negócios Estrangeiros, Lene Espersen.
A estratégia da Dinamarca para a região entre 2011 e 2020 concentra as atenções num amplo leque de problemas ligados ao desenvolvimento e propõe um sistema de utilização dos recursos minerais, energéticos e biológicos tendo em conta os direitos dos povos autóctones do Árctico. O documento prevê variantes de navegação pelas vias marítimas do Noroeste e do Nordeste, abertas devido à redução da área dos gelos durante o Verão, planeia-se o desenvolvimento da energia hidráulica na Gronelândia e a elaboração de projectos com vista à conservação dos sistemas ecológicos árcticos.
A Rússia, EUA, Canadá, Dinamarca e Noruega pretendem a jurisdição de partes do Árctico, onde se calcula que existam jazidas de petróleo e gás, mais acessíveis devido ao aquecimento global.

Fonte: Oje


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2011 às 00:17)

Eu tenho um "feeling"...
Quando algum dos países começar a explorar as jazidas de petróleo e gás naquela zona, vamos ter uma *pequena idade do gelo* o que inviabilizará a perfuração e manutenção das plataformas necessárias.

Mas infelizmente não o será assim decerto.
O que seria benéfico para o planeta era um acordo multi-governamental, de forma a que todo o árctico fosse um ecossistema protegido da ganância humana, parecido com o que se passa na Antárctida.

A ver vamos...


----------



## Danilo2012 (1 Set 2011 às 05:24)

Esses estados sao uns filho das p alem de sujar e derramar olho nos mares tropicais e intertropicais agora querem sujar o polo tambem ? porcausa dessa m**** de petroleo. Energia geotermal energia maremotriz eolica que nao suja o meio ambiente e hoje quase desprezada pelo estados sao uns bandos de degracados que deveriao tudo morrer


----------



## duero (5 Set 2011 às 10:17)

NO CONCUERDO.

Aquí vemos como el Polo Norte nos pertenece.

TRATADO DE TORDESILLAS

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2x6j0NyTmtQ/SAw2XwrkTZI/AAAAAAAAAEA/dO5tlBxA3ng/s1600-h/tordesillas.gif


----------



## trepkos (5 Set 2011 às 12:08)

duero disse:


> NO CONCUERDO.
> 
> Aquí vemos como el Polo Norte nos pertenece.
> 
> ...



Estava a ver que ninguém o referia.


----------



## Knyght (5 Set 2011 às 12:57)

Eu já ia dizer : "Isto cheira a Petróleo!" Mas não tenho duvidas o território pertence a Rússia, Canada.
No últimos dos casos, visto para mim ser o sitio que o ecossistema nunca deverá ser violado, para bem do ciclo mundial das marés...

Não sei como os EUA querem roubar isso...


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2011 às 14:30)

Knyght disse:


> Eu já ia dizer : "Isto cheira a Petróleo!" Mas não tenho duvidas o território pertence a Rússia, Canada.
> No últimos dos casos, visto para mim ser o sitio que o ecossistema nunca deverá ser violado, para bem do ciclo mundial das marés...
> 
> Não sei como os EUA querem roubar isso...



Esta área não pertence a ninguém e assim devia continuar

A pertencer a alguém, faria sentido que esta parte do mundo pertencesse à Gronelândia, é o território mais próximo do Pólo...


----------



## trepkos (5 Set 2011 às 19:23)

MSantos disse:


> Esta área não pertence a ninguém e assim devia continuar
> 
> A pertencer a alguém, faria sentido que esta parte do mundo pertencesse à Gronelândia, é o território mais próximo do Pólo...



Portanto... à Dinamarca.


----------



## Knyght (5 Set 2011 às 21:48)

Deixo a seguinte informação, sem tomar partido nem tinha a certeza das quais as fronteiras e também sou a favor que continue terra de ninguém.






*
The Arctic *

This region of the planet, north of the Arctic Circle, includes the Arctic Ocean, Greenland, Baffin Island, other smaller northern islands, and the far northern parts of Europe, Russia (Siberia), Alaska and Canada. 

 The Arctic Circle, incidentally, is an imaginary line located at 66º, 30'N latitude, and as a guide defines the southernmost part of the Arctic. The climate within the Circle is very cold and much of the area is always covered with ice. 

 In the mid winter months, the sun never rises and temperatures can easily reach lows of - 50º F in the higher latitudes. In the summer months (further south), 24 hours of sunlight a day melts the seas and topsoil, and is the main cause of icebergs breaking off from the frozen north and floating south, causing havoc in the shipping lanes of the north Atlantic. 

 The primary residents of the Arctic include the Eskimos (Inuits), Saami and Russians, with an overall population (of all peoples) exceeding 2 million. The indigenous Eskimos have lived in the area for over 9,000 years, and many have now given up much of their traditional hunting and fishing to work in the oil fields and the varied support villages. 

 The first explorers of the Arctic were Vikings. Norwegians visited the northern regions in the 9th century, and Erik the Red (Icelander) established a settlement in Greenland in 982. In 1909, after numerous attempts by regional explorers, Robert E. Peary reached the North Pole.

http://www.worldatlas.com/webimage/countrys/polar/arctic.htm


----------



## irpsit (5 Set 2011 às 22:41)

Nações sem escrúpulos. Só pensam em território e recursos.
Isto não deve ser assim.


----------



## duero (5 Set 2011 às 23:45)

irpsit disse:


> Nações sem escrúpulos. Só pensam em território e recursos.
> Isto não deve ser assim.



Totalmente cierto. Naciones sin escrupulos ni verguenza que creen que el mundo les pertenece....Cuando todos los países saben que  ya dividieramos el mundo en Tordesillas en 1494, no hay derecho que ahora vengan ellos y quieran hacer lo mismo.

El mundo ya fuera dividido hace 517 años, por tanto nadie mas debe dividir.


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2011 às 03:30)

trepkos disse:


> Portanto... à Dinamarca.



Sim à Dinamarca, apenas não referi a Dinamarca no meu post porque a Gronelândia tem uma grande autonomia em relação à Dinamarca


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2016 às 00:44)

*Ludovico Einaudi: un concierto por Greenpeace para salvar las aguas del Ártico*

AGENCIA EFE


----------

